

Ticketmaster Processing Fees Will Be Refunded To 12 Years Of Customers - Judson
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/12/02/ticketmaster-refund-processing-fee_n_1126073.html

======
mitchelldm7
Seems excessive and clearly obvious to consumers. This case indicates seems to
indicate that retailers - Walmart, for example - would need to place signage
in front of their products announcing that they make a profit on a sale.

The point of business is to make money. Consumers actually need to be reminded
of that?

